
Ask HN: How do I start open source contribution? - SoulMan
At my corporate job, I work in Java, python in cloud providers like GCP and Azure. We use a lot of open source stuff like Apache Commons, beam, spark etc. Wondering how to start contributing to open source as beginner as I don&#x27;t have knowledge about the internals of any of them.
======
fundamental
If you are already using open source tools within your organization, a good
way to start getting involved is to report bugs to those upstream projects
when they happen.

If you want to contribute more directly I'd recommend with simple improvements
to the documentation of a project that you use. While you might not be
interested in documentation work in the long term it is a good way of becoming
familiar with the project's specific process of merging new contributions.
Once the first contribution has been made to a project it should be somewhat
easier to navigate their trackers to understand what sort of programming roles
are available.

------
rpod
Check out [http://up-for-grabs.net](http://up-for-grabs.net) for a consistent
source of open source projects that could use some help. There are also
specific tags that indicate first-timer friendly contributions.

------
roschdal
Hi! You can help here:
[https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF](https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF)

------
thedevindevops
A good source for me is:
[https://www.codetriage.com/](https://www.codetriage.com/)

